Ask HN: What is your favorite book written before 1900? - samcgraw
======
jimmyvalmer
Count of Monte Cristo has to be way up there. Compared to the plodding,
sententious pace of his contemporaries, Dumas was the veritable Michael Bay of
nineteenth century writers.

------
pinewurst
Candide by Voltaire

The History of the United States During the Administrations of Thomas
Jefferson and James Madison By Henry Adams

------
mixmastamyk
I much enjoyed Ben Franklin's autobiography.

------
gregjor
_Mad Trist_ by Sir Launcelot Canning.

